# New Rhom



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My new fish. I moved him to this tank last night...hence the water all over the glass. My gf was pissed, there was water everywhere. He is in a 125 and loving it.









Thought I would toss in a pick of my geryi/spilo tank. I removed the spilo because he was getting a little stressed, and I also need to keep the cycle on a 30 gallon while I wait for a new fish to come in.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn thats a badass Rhom, Jeff!!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Awesome fish!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh, forgot to add....he is 16".


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn Nice rhom Dude.















I bet your heart gets into double beats when you are moving him around.lol
Nice stuff
Pete


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats a great fish!!!!
Congrads!!!

-----I WANT ONE [email protected]!!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

wow thats a big boy dude


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Awesome looking fish! Where did you pick him up from?

How is he in the 125? Has he got plenty of room?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

He looks like one mean mofo









Nice fish!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

AWESOME









well, i'll just wait for years for my Ps to grow that big. maybe spoon feeding would be better..


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Awesome friggin Rhom GG!!!!!







Can you get pix of him during feeding?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Awesome looking fish! Where did you pick him up from?
> 
> How is he in the 125? Has he got plenty of room?


 Thanks guys.

He is doing fine in the 125...he was in a 75 before and I think he is enjoying the added room.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

any ful tank shots?

Awesome fish the man...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

AWESOME


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE 16er!


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

woah dat things a tank lol


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Already looks better than when I saw him. That a kick ass rhom GG.







Congrats.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wanna sell???...lol...very nice jeff..congrads on the monster


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GG you have owned a bunch of cool fish! Geryi shoal, huge pygos, 16 inch rhom....daaamn.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Already looks better than when I saw him. That a kick ass rhom GG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks guys.....Hey Jim, he ate 5 more smelt yesterday....so much for live feeding.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome fish, Jeff








What a monster


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

grosse gurke Posted on Sep 11 2003, 12:32 PM 


> so much for live feeding


LOL!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats man...amazing fish...







!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats that one badass looking rhom
dixon


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

GG truely is a lucky man


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> GG you have owned a bunch of cool fish! Geryi shoal, huge pygos, 16 inch rhom....daaamn.


 Yes, but he'll never be as cool as me.









I saw this beast last night for the first time. I must say he's impressive and soon to be more impressive after Jeff nurses him back to tip top shape. The previous owner took piss poor care of this fish.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats that is one cool fish


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

wow,Great lookin Rhom Jeff...Geryi look great also


----------

